# troop donation: spend my money!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

have you ever thought "i'd buy that if i had the money"?
well,here's your chance to do just that!
3 people will get the chance to go shopping,and spend my money!!
of course,it ain't free,but it is easy. all you have to do is spend $10 on a raffle ticket.
you will be supporting the troops and get a chance to spend up to $200 of my money!

yep,i'm giving away 3 shopping spree's.
the first place winner get's to spend $200 of my money
the second place winner get's to spend $125 of my money
the third place get's to spend $75 of my money
the winner's can pick out any cigars or cigar related products,send me the link,and i will buy it for you!

this raffle is to help raise money for the shipping costs of the troop boxes smelvis sends.
just pm dave (smelvis) for his pp addy or mailing addy,and when he confirms payment,you are entered.
you can buy as many chances as you want,but you can only win one shopping spree.
contest is open for 1 week only.

let's fill up dave's pm box and do some good for the troops!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Wow
That's why you were being so weird and cryptic, Ron what can I say Brother, Thanks and I love you Bro!!

PP addy is [email protected]

Damn Wow you never cease to amaze me Ron!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

This is an awesome contest.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I'll take two please (payment sent) :high5:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

This is great - thanks, Ron!

2 for me. PPL sent


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

In for 2, payment sent.

You are awesome Ron.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Wow Ron...you have got to be the most generous person that I have ever encountered.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Can I send Dave a check?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Oldmso54 said:


> Can I send Dave a check?


yes you can shawn!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Bunker said:


> I'll take two please (payment sent) :high5:


Paid Thanks Rick and Ron!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Tritones said:


> This is great - thanks, Ron!
> 
> 2 for me. PPL sent


Paid Thanks Mike and Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



BOTLwife said:


> In for 2, payment sent.
> 
> You are awesome Ron.


Paid Thanks Summer and Ron!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

did you know that buying a raffle ticket will make your cigars taste better...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I'll drop $20 for a great cause. Payment sent.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

neighbor's dog barking all night,keeping you awake?

buy a raffle ticket...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I bought two raffle tickets and already my luck has changed. I smoked an Erin go Bragh cigarillo and it lasted four hours. The first hour tasted like a three-year old Opus. The second hour was like a Padron 1926. The third hour was all the best parts of a Los Blancos Nine, My Father Le Bijou, and Flying Pig, all mixed with Belgian Dark chocolate. Last hour was pure Cuban twang.

Oh, and my neighbor's dogs all suddenly ran away and joined the circus.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Blue_2 said:


> I'll drop $20 for a great cause. Payment sent.


Paid Thanks Dan & Ron!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I am glad I stopped by
$$$ on the way


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Tritones said:


> I bought two raffle tickets and already my luck has changed. I smoked an Erin go Bragh cigarillo and it lasted four hours. The first hour tasted like a three-year old Opus. The second hour was like a Padron 1926. The third hour was all the best parts of a Los Blancos Nine, My Father Le Bijou, and Flying Pig, all mixed with Belgian Dark chocolate. Last hour was pure Cuban twang.
> 
> Oh, and my neighbor's dogs all suddenly ran away and joined the circus.


this could happen to you! 
but you have to buy a raffle ticket!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



asmartbull said:


> I am glad I stopped by
> $$$ on the way


Paid $50

Thanks Al and Ron!!!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Money just sent.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



dubels said:


> Money just sent.


Paid $10

Thanks Alex and Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Great contest and very generous of you Ron.

Money sent for 2


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Son Of Thor said:


> Great contest and very generous of you Ron.
> 
> Money sent for 2


Paid Thanks Corey and Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

PP Sent... thanks guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Evonnida said:


> PP Sent... thanks guys!


Paid Thanks Erich and Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

have an embarrassing rash keeping you from going to the party?

buy a raffle ticket...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



shuckins said:


> have an embarrassing rash keeping you from going to the party?
> 
> buy a raffle ticket...


I know you won't believe this, but right after I bought my raffle ticket ... arty: :bounce:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Just drooped off a letter to Dave at my post office with a $20 bill in it - should go out 1st thing in Monday's mail.

Kudo's to Ron for this raffle and to Dave for what he does for the troops.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Just sent 20. Great idea, Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



JGD said:


> Just sent 20. Great idea, Ron!


Paid Thanks Jim and Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

have i ever told you i have a thing about lists of names...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



shuckins said:


> have i ever told you i have a thing about lists of names...


I heard a rumor that you turn into a list fanatical something at midnight, hence my comment on the tally thread arty:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

2 for me. Great chance to help out.

Dustin


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Just submitted a donation.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



titlowda said:


> 2 for me. Great chance to help out.
> 
> Dustin


Thanks Dustin!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



ekengland07 said:


> Just submitted a donation.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Sent 20 through Payfail. Great contest Ron! Hope that helps for shipping, Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



ktblunden said:


> Sent 20 through Payfail. Great contest Ron! Hope that helps for shipping, Dave.


Thanks Kevin!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda
Paid $20 ktblunden

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I wanna play too!!! PP sent!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



EricF said:


> I wanna play too!!! PP sent!!


Thanks Eric
Wouldn't be the same without you brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda
Paid $20 ktblunden
Paid $100 EricF

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Glad to help Dave!!! :tu


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Larryg2127 said:


> My son and I want to participate by sending a 20 Count Q midor with 20 / 3 year aged Nic puros and aged 1 year in gentleman jack. Or we will send the money. We are new to this site. Please help us out.


that's great to hear larry!

dave's address is under his name,and i'm sure he will be thrilled to have you and your son involved,i know i am!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Before I entered this contest I had 3 tins of Arturo Fuente Cubanitos in the coolidor. After I entered, they turned into 3 boxes of Opus petite lanceros.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Tritones said:


> Before I entered this contest I had 3 tins of Arturo Fuente Cubanitos in the coolidor. After I entered, they turned into 3 boxes of Opus petite lanceros.


i never get tired of hearing these success stories!

buy a raffle ticket,ya never know what will happen.
just ask these guys:

9405 5036 9930 0041 7485 26
9405 5036 9930 0041 7485 33


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I will be buying mine on Friday...and I FULLY expect my turds to turn to gold nuggets!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

I bought mine and ended up in NYC! Gotta love it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Money will be sent in 2 days or so!

Ron you are a siiiiiick man!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Tritones said:


> Before I entered this contest I had 3 tins of Arturo Fuente Cubanitos in the coolidor. After I entered, they turned into 3 boxes of Opus petite lanceros.





shuckins said:


> i never get tired of hearing these success stories!
> 
> buy a raffle ticket,ya never know what will happen.


Garfuleeticus Quequankin read this thread and didn't buy a ticket. That very night he walked into his gynormous humidor and found that beetles had eaten his entire inventory of cigars - 7,472 of them. All gone. Turned to beetle crap. Just like that. Don't let this happen to you!!!!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

No lie!! I bought mine last night and my ISOM order came in today!!!!!!!! Real glad I bought my tickets!!!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Great Cause! Lets get those cigars shipped!
PP sent.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

payment sent.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Reino said:


> Great Cause! Lets get those cigars shipped!
> PP sent.


Paid Thanks John.

You guy's are all nuts  :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda
Paid $20 ktblunden
Paid $100 EricF
Paid $20 Reino

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Thanks everyone I haven't said so in person, to keep it simple. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



RGRTim said:


> payment sent.


Paid Thanks Tim!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda
Paid $20 ktblunden
Paid $100 EricF
Paid $20 Reino
Paid $10 RGRTim

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

hey dave!

is it true that shuckins is bombing 2 more people tomorrow?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



shuckins said:


> hey dave!
> 
> is it true that shuckins is bombing 2 more people tomorrow?


I wouldn't be surprised...that Shuckins is CRAAAAAZY!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Just got one but if I win I would like to donate that too if possible. Thanks guys for what you do.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



shuckins said:


> hey dave!
> 
> is it true that shuckins is bombing 2 more people tomorrow?


Pulling out the weegy board. How the hell do you spell that? and yes I think he just might be. :eyebrows:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

*Hey does everyone know There is a cigar store in Florida that carries the Ron Stacy Signatures!!! Very cool lets give a big round for our bud. Pretty cool bro!*


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Firedawg said:


> Just got one but if I win I would like to donate that too if possible. Thanks guys for what you do.


Same here, If I win I want sticks sent downrange.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> *Hey does everyone know There is a cigar store in Florida that carries the Ron Stacy Signatures!!! Very cool lets give a big round for our bud. Pretty cool bro!*


Where?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



EricF said:


> Where?


Better let Ron say :rockon: but how cool is that :rockon:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> Better let Ron say :rockon: but how cool is that :rockon:


That is very cool!!!! OK Ron, Where can I find em'????


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

way to let the cat out of the bag dave!










pm coming eric...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Opps did I do bad again, Just happy for ya Bro!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Pm sent for a great cause.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



mlbar1153 said:


> Pm sent for a great cause.


Paid, Thanks Mike!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Paid $20 Bunker
Paid $20 Tritones
Paid $20 BOTLwife
Paid $20 Blue_2
Paid $50 asmartbull
Paid $10 dubels
Paid $20 Son Of Thor
Paid $30 Evonnida
Paid $20 JGD
Paid $20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
Paid $10 asmartbull
Paid $20 ekengland07
Paid $20 titlowda
Paid $20 ktblunden
Paid $100 EricF
Paid $20 Reino
Paid $10 RGRTim
Paid $20 mlbar1153

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Okay everyone. PP just called and said raffles or anything with prizes are not allowed and have flagged my account. Please do not mention prizes, troops, raffles or pretty much anything when sending funds. Donations are okay. But nothing else.

I have to fill out an affidavit saying I understand this and if I get anymore saying the above they will block my account. Sorry for the mess. I tried calling Ron to say this but he didn't answer and I don't want to lose my account I use it way to much.

So please do not say anything at all when sending DONATIONS.

Thank You!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> Okay everyone. PP just called and said raffles or anything with prizes are not allowed and have flagged my account. Please do not mention prizes, troops, raffles or pretty much anything when sending funds. Donations are okay. But nothing else.
> 
> I have to fill out an affidavit saying I understand this and if I get anymore saying the above they will block my account. Sorry for the mess. I tried calling Ron to say this but he didn't answer and I don't want to lose my account I use it way to much.
> 
> ...


Pfffttt.....ok, my "donation" will be made Friday. And I would like two "donated tickets" entered into the "donation pool" in my name. Thank you! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.
Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Sent! Thanks for everthing you do for the troops, Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Animal said:


> Sent! Thanks for everthing you do for the troops, Dave!


Thanks Chad and especially for the Honorary status means a lot to this simple old guy


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself

Sorry Al


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Stupid Payfail. Sorry about that Dave, I may have mentioned raffle in my message. Seems like you can't mention anything or they'll mess with your account.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



ktblunden said:


> Stupid Payfail. Sorry about that Dave, I may have mentioned raffle in my message. Seems like you can't mention anything or they'll mess with your account.


No worries bro, we got it figured out and just have to follow their rules.

Thanks


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Maybe the forum needs a sticky with all the terms you shouldn't ever use in a PP message.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

hey dave!
want me to take care of kevin?
you know,rough him up a bit?

zilla say's he should donate again...or else

zilla! you can't say "or else"!

kevin is our friend...

j/k kevin!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

When Zilla speak people should listen


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Sorry guy's we can't take anymore funds while the word raffle is in the heading Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

Can I title it:

Dave, thanks for the great time last night?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*

we will get the title changed soon.
might as well have some fun while we're waiting:

9405 5036 9930 0043 3656 22
9405 5036 9930 0043 3656 39


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> Sorry guy's we can't take anymore funds while the word raffle is in the heading Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





shuckins said:


> we will get the title changed soon....


Fixed.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Joe, Dave and Ron!

So this runs until Friday ya?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

6 out of 7 dwarf's recommend buying a raffle ticket...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 6 out of 7 dwarf's recommend buying a raffle ticket...


You mean a "donation" toicket....and the one dwarf that doesn't recommend buying a ticket spontaneously combusted.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

2 "donations" from me!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

In for two tickets


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Thanks Joe, Dave and Ron!
> 
> So this runs until Friday ya?


yes. i figured by ending it on friday,the winners could shop over the weekend.

plus it gives me 3 more days at 2 bombs a day...lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron you are crazy


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just sent mine! In for 2 "donations"!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

In for 1, plus if I win Dave gets the prize for the troops.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

lol...how do you get those tags:

donation,money,rafflespend,spend,troop,zilla ate 1 dwarf


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



bazookajoe said:


> Fixed.


Thanks David, Ron and all for understanding. I asked them and they said it takes sometimes a long time to catch this stuff. I think *someone* called and complained. Come on this has been happening for a year and a half!!

Okay hell with it, I know someone called and poor thing, I pity the little man!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisw said:


> 2 "donations" from me!


Thanks Chris!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GregSS said:


> In for two tickets


Thanks Alex!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Just sent mine! In for 2 "donations"!


Thanks Kipp!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> In for 1, plus if I win Dave gets the prize for the troops.


Thanks Rod!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> lol...how do you get those tags:
> 
> donation,money,rafflespend,spend,troop,zilla ate 1 dwarf


Poor poor dwarf #7. Why did he have to disapprove of the donations. I guess that's what happens.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Poor poor dwarf #7. Why did he have to disapprove of the donations. I guess that's what happens.


Yeah but he never got to see under Cinderellas bloomers  :caked:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Rock31 said:


> Can I title it:
> 
> Dave, thanks for the great time last night?


Your very welcome was it good for you to? Now back on topic what would you name it. Let me guess......?

Little House on the Rock :caked:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Otis Phlegmarbin read this thread and didn't make a donation. That very afternoon the postman delivered a huge package filled with empty boxes wrapped with green tape.

Don't become another Otis Phlegmarbin!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a great donation list there guys. Come on, let's keep it going!

To cover for my earlier transgression (and not at all because zilla roughed me up some) and to kick this thing back into gear I sent another two donations.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> That's a great donation list there guys. Come on, let's keep it going!
> 
> To cover for my earlier transgression (and not at all because zilla roughed me up some) and to kick this thing back into gear I sent another two donations.


Thanks Kevin!

You did nothing wrong at all, no one did there is no right at PP


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I know, just having fun with it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> I know, just having fun with it.


I was actually being nice too! Well we all voted and it really was your fault, Zilla voted twice but no one wanted to argue with him :caked:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well yea, we all saw what happened to the dwarf (may he rest in peace).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Well yea, we all saw what happened to the dwarf (may he rest in peace).


Yeah poor guy! when Zilla get a crush on a gal from his favorite cartoon it's best to just back off ten paces turning after and or either?

1. Running like hell?
2. Climb a tree?
3. Sending some money
4. Checking to see if Zilla is alone or with Zilla ring master Ron?

:nod: :yield: :nod: :yield: :nod: :yield: :nod: :yield: :nod: :yield: :nod: :yield:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I take a guess and say its option 5: All of the above and pretty much in that order.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,we be having fun now:

9405 5036 9930 0044 7673 95
9405 5036 9930 0044 7674 25


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yeah,we be having fun now:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0044 7673 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0044 7674 25


Ooooh oooooh, is it me?!?! :fear:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

great idea Ron!

just sent a small donation. wish i could do more. maybe later.

if i am a winner, please let Dave have the prize for our troops. hell I would probably end up buying victor sinclairs anyways lol...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> great idea Ron!
> 
> just sent a small donation. wish i could do more. maybe later.
> 
> if i am a winner, please let Dave have the prize for our troops. hell I would probably end up buying victor sinclairs anyways lol...


Thanks Terry got it bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Oldmso54 said:


> Can I send Dave a check?


Got it Shawn Thanks bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here we go again, This time we need to stop using the word donation, *please just put your handle and nothing else.* I have a list of things flagged now.

Here is a copy of what I was told to do!!!!!!!!!!

Steps to Provide More Information
Date Limited Required Response Status Action
Mar 23, 2011 Waiting for your response Resolve
Mar 23, 2011 Voided Check / Bank StatementPlease provide a copy of a voided check to show that you're authorized to make transactions on behalf of this business. Waiting for your response Resolve
Mar 23, 2011 Proof of Tax ExemptPlease send us a copy of a document confirming your status as a non-profit organization. Examples include 501c3 determination letter, declaration made to the Prefecture de Police, and proof of registration with Charity Commission for England. Waiting for your response Resolve
Mar 23, 2011 Organization and Payment InformationPlease provide us with information about your business. Waiting for your response Resolve
Mar 23, 2011 Check Email for Additional Required DocumentationWe will send you an email explaining what we need from you to appeal the account limitation. Waiting for your response Resolve


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Next time, do it all through mass PM's....what a headache!



smelvis said:


> Okay here we go again, This time we need to stop using the word donation, *please just put your handle and nothing else.* I have a list of things flagged now.
> 
> Here is a copy of what I was told to do!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

^ That is why when clients ask if I take LamePal, I happily say no.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd take 2! :mrgreen:

PM with DC to smelvis (addy under Avatar) acceptable?? :smile:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> I'd take 2! :mrgreen:
> 
> PM with DC to smelvis (addy under Avatar) acceptable?? :smile:


Yeah that cool bro.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> Got it Shawn Thanks bro!


Glad it got there quicker than the cigars - Will you let Shuckins know? thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



Oldmso54 said:


> Glad it got there quicker than the cigars - Will you let Shuckins know? thanks


I added you to the list already bro, your in, even if it wouldn't have got here before the end! we trust each other here, your word is good with us and that goes for almost everyone on Puff!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> I added you to the list already bro, your in, even if it wouldn't have got here before the end! we trust each other here, your word is good with us and that goes for almost everyone on Puff!


well, except for Ray...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



primetime76 said:


> well, except for Ray...


Yeah he was the almost  LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: troop raffle:spend my money!*



smelvis said:


> I added you to the list already bro, your in, even if it wouldn't have got here before the end! we trust each other here, your word is good with us and that goes for almost everyone on Puff!


Awesome


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

You know, it's a funny thing - when I clicked on the "zilla ate 1 dwarf" tag, this is the only thread that shows up. Go figure ... :biggrin:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

got indigestion from something you ate?
buy a raffle ticket...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Next time, do it all through mass PM's....what a headache!


We can do it we just can say the words even here we can't say buy or anything they are reading this thread. just say send money!

Sorry guy's it's not my fault!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

having trouble sleeping,tossing and turning all night?
send money to dave...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

shuckins said:


> having trouble sleeping,tossing and turning all night?
> send money to dave...


It's good luck see:









Good karma to those who help Dave this is proof!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Not much time left

Get em while they're hot!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I won the lottery... thanks Dave!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweeeeeeet cigarnage! Way to go, Ron!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I won the lottery... thanks Dave!!!


:jaw:MY LORD!!!!!!! THAT IS A NASTY HIT!:spank:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks like Ron has an issue with BOTL named Eric/Erich!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thems some nice cigars Congrats guy's and as usual Ron WTG Buddy!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

EricF said:


> Looks like Ron has an issue with BOTL named Eric/Erich!!!!


I came home from Jersey and had no house left... Oh well, them are some damn good cigars!:flame::woohoo:


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave, money sent from a slightly altered name, so it didn't have "smokes" in it. I think you'll figure it out. Thanks for all you do :tu


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0046 0554 21
9405 5036 9930 0046 0554 14


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I won the lottery... thanks Dave!!!


 Opus X, Anejo, 45th and some island smokes?!?! How do you rate?? Congrats man, enjoy those! Killer hit Ron!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought two raffle tickets and since then my hair has started to regrow and I have lost weight...these entries have taken about 10 years off my age! I feel GREAT! :boxing:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I bought two raffle tickets and since then my hair has started to regrow and I have lost weight...these entries have taken about 10 years off my age! I feel GREAT! :boxing:


It's totally unsolicited testimonials like this that should convince everyone to give.

Note to laPyaP bots - any reference to "raffle" in this post is simply a typo, and should have said, "waffle," which, as everyone knows, is cigar code for a gift.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> You know, it's a funny thing - when I clicked on the "zilla ate 1 dwarf" tag, this is the only thread that shows up.


Not any more ... ound:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> It's totally unsolicited testimonials like this that should convince everyone to give.
> 
> Note to laPyaP bots - any reference to "raffle" in this post is simply a typo, and should have said, *"waffle,"* which, as everyone knows, is cigar code for a gift.


Who doesn't like waffles? :noidea:

I gave, and then KTBlunden not only smakcked me around but sent me some soap (apparently Bunker told him I was starting to stink).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

3smokesaround said:


> Dave, money sent from a slightly altered name, so it didn't have "smokes" in it. I think you'll figure it out. Thanks for all you do :tu


Thanks Bill


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> So far.
> 
> Donations!!!
> $20 Bunker
> ...


At least two bombs per day...10 bombs plus all of the $$ for the "donation winner". I picture Ron's house as a giant humidor, made entirely of spanish cedar and with huge hygro's instead of clocks. All of the seating is leather with giant TV's, and fans. The cigars are stored in cedar drawers that are spread throughout the house and divided into categories. Then there is the second floor which holds the "bible", names and addresses of BOTL's all around the world, as well as pre-paid, printed packing labels and priority mail boxes. I really think that it is like Willy Wonka, but for cigars.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hula girls for him and Zilla


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ron

I couldn't close the door on my crappy humi and need to get rid of these tell me how to dump em.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

don't know what a beeber is?
send money to dave...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> 
> I couldn't close the door on my crappy humi and need to get rid of these tell me how to dump em.


i thought you had my addy dave...lol


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I see a lost city!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i thought you had my addy dave...lol


I do bro you have a dump close by, I hate driving to get rid of things.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> 
> I couldn't close the door on my crappy humi and need to get rid of these tell me how to dump em.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The troops sure are going to love those sticks Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> The troops sure are going to love those sticks Dave!


Is Ron sending them to the troops bro?  They aren't mine but I do have another 800 or so maybe a few will go into the premium pile we are building one per five finger travel humi. Maybe you got an idea there.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Is Ron sending them to the troops bro?  They aren't mine but I do have another 800 or so maybe a few will go into the premium pile we are building one per five finger travel humi. Maybe you got an idea there.


Man I wish I enlisted! LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Man I wish I enlisted! LOL


Me to Brother!

I don't know if you remember but Charlie and I and Ron did something before Christmas and ended up sending 60 large boxes to the troops. Well one of the things we tried to get was a bunch of premiums because I bought a couple cases of five finger travel humidors. anyway we ended up with maybe 75/80? nice enough to fill the cases and I still have them. so one day when the timing is right and the humidor is filled with enough we are going to send one filled with premiums to each of the guy's that help us out abroad in passing the to the men and Women Troops.

Kind of an additional special Thank you to the Chaplains, Capt, LTC and anyone who helped us on their end! I am looking forward to this. someday soon I hope I can get this done.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't remember that at all..probabl;y because I didn't join until February, though my post count probably doesn't reflect that of someone who has been here less than 2 months....lol But that is wickid cool man...I am sure that they will be thrilled with the gift (I know I would be)!


smelvis said:


> Me to Brother!
> 
> I don't know if you remember but Charlie and I and Ron did something before Christmas and ended up sending 60 large boxes to the troops. Well one of the things we tried to get was a bunch of premiums because I bought a couple cases of five finger travel humidors. anyway we ended up with maybe 75/80? nice enough to fill the cases and I still have them. so one day when the timing is right and the humidor is filled with enough we are going to send one filled with premiums to each of the guy's that help us out abroad in passing the to the men and Women Troops.
> 
> Kind of an additional special Thank you to the Chaplains, Capt, LTC and anyone who helped us on their end! I am looking forward to this. someday soon I hope I can get this done.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you have enough premiums to fill the travel humidors?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> Do you have enough premiums to fill the travel humidors?


Yeah I could fill em now I think, Thanks though! It's just timing now and getting it done.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

having trouble sticking to your new year's resolutions?
send money to dave...


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

In the air! :thumb:

0311 0240 0001 8486 8358


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

May I humbly suggest extending the raXXX waffle until Sunday? Looking at the dates it could be paycheck day Friday for some of the uneaten dwarfs?


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Coming down to the wire!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't have the pic with me since I'm at a herf, but Ron and Zilla hit me good. Opened the mailbox expecting a package from CI and saw a package with the return address "Shuckins." Uh oh. Seriously burned my hand opening it up. Thanks Ron!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisw said:


> May I humbly suggest extending the raXXX waffle until Sunday? Looking at the dates it could be paycheck day Friday for some of the uneaten dwarfs?


That's up to Ron and Zilla, I would ask after a meal Zilla can be cranky before he eats but if done right  :laugh:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Man I wish I enlisted! LOL


I've heard a lot of things said about enlisting in my career, but I've never heard anyone say that! :dizzy:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisw said:


> May I humbly suggest extending the raXXX waffle until Sunday? Looking at the dates it could be paycheck day Friday for some of the uneaten dwarfs?


zilla's out looking for a job,but i'm sure he would say yes!
want to help zilla find a job?
send dave money...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0047 2850 32
9405 5036 9930 0047 2850 18


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Ron do they have a reserved parking spot at the post office for you yet?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I donated and look what happened to me. Thanks Ron!!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

GregSS said:


> Ron do they have a reserved parking spot at the post office for you yet?


I heard that his mailman gets shuckins incentive pay. It's the only way they can keep him on the route, kinda like hazardous duty pay. Lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ouch - Ron, you're ruthless!

BTW - whatever happened to Ruth, anyway?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Ouch - Ron, you're ruthless!
> 
> BTW - whatever happened to Ruth, anyway?


That Tatuaje looks like it could blow up a mailbox by itself!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$20 Jeff3C


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I don't have the pic with me since I'm at a herf, but Ron and Zilla hit me good. Opened the mailbox expecting a package from CI and saw a package with the return address "Shuckins." Uh oh. Seriously burned my hand opening it up. Thanks Ron!


Been a long couple days, finally got this thing uploaded.










DPG Black (love these)
LGC Serie N 
Gran Habano Vintage
Tatuaje Havana VI (one of my favorites)
Anejo #50 (haven't had this vitola)
Opus X (will probably smoke this guy sometime over the weekend)
Illusione 88 (love the Illusiones)
CC Cohiba (a first)

Again, thanks so much Ron.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

do you smell like a fresh laid egg?
send dave money...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

The whole story of the Lord of the Ring Gauge would have ended differently if Cigaragorn hadn't sent in his donation. Cigarwen Evensmoke would have gone with all the other elves to the Great Western Herf, and Middle Earth would have become dominated by the non-smokers of Mordor.

Even LOTR geeks have a reason to give ...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

More sweet cigarnage from the shuckins cigarsenal!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Way to ruin my Saturday Ron


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

neighbor throw a dead squirrel in your yard?
send dave money...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 (pending by mail)
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ron
Who can I send this to?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

\What th ehell is that thing??



smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> Who can I send this to?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ron
Who can I send some of these to?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It a pipe with silver may by Tambolka Tobacco C out of Seal shell and silver and stuff, very cool pipe!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ron
Who can I send some lighters and cutters too


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy crap you guys are insane!!! That pipe is beautiful. I'm going to have to dig in the penny bank and come up with another donation.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looks like we need to have more winners dave!

why not have a second drawing,and pick some different winners to send them to?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> looks like we need to have more winners dave!
> 
> why not have a second drawing,and pick some different winners to send them to?


When the troops win we all win, when it's over just say who and I'll send you a list of stuff and I'll mail to who you say to.

WTG brother :cheer2:

Or I could just mail a bunch to you and you could mail at will with the bomb machine gun you have


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> looks like we need to have more winners dave!
> 
> why not have a second drawing,and pick some different winners to send them to?


Yeah you da boss whatever you want my Friend!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> Who can I send this to?


That is one interesting pipe you have there, Dave.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys are crazy...can't wait to make another stick donation, you are making me feel inferrior! LOL



smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> Who can I send some of these to?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

3smokesaround said:


> That is one interesting pipe you have there, Dave.


Yeah Jeff Commonsenseman sells them with the Tambo stuff. It' very cool looking I don't smoke pipes but thought I might try so it's never been used.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah you da boss whatever you want my Friend!


after the shopping spree winners are chosen,everybody else on the list will be eligible for the second chance drawings. i need to know how many prize packs you have,so i know how many winners to have my super secret number picker pick.

didn't know i had a super secret number picker did you? yep,i have somebody that doesn't know about this that is going to give me the winning numbers. that way it is all on the up and up...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So far.

Donations!!!
$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54 
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i will announce the shopping spree winners monday morning,and the second chance winners tuesday morning.

you will get one entry for every $10 sent.

there's gonna be lot's of winners,so send dave money...


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Jeff Commonsenseman sells them with the Tambo stuff. It' very cool looking I don't smoke pipes but thought I might try so it's never been used.


Don't smoke pipes either, but that's one heck of a conversation piece you have there!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

3smokesaround said:


> Don't smoke pipes either, but that's one heck of a conversation piece you have there!


it's a great smoker too,although the metal on the end does heat up


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> it's a great smoker too,although the metal on the end does heat up


Nice, Ron! Yes, I can imagine it getting a little on the warm side.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ron 
Edmundo Dantes Exclusivo Mexico


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a sexy looking cigar right there!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

gonna post a review dave,or just tease us with a couple of pics?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> gonna post a review dave,or just tease us with a couple of pics?


Tease and enjoy it LOL :hippie:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

I am livid! I just fixed my mail box from my own bomb to my mailman on Thursday when Shuckins hit me with my first Puff Bomb! It was terrible! My mailman mentioned to me Wednesday that he liked an occasional cigar so I left him a present which blew up as he received it. Then I get Shuckin's Bomb RIGHT after I fixed the mail box! I was so upset I checked my checking account and donated my last $10 dollars for another waffle ticket! I figure I don't have to eat- I will just smoke this incredible bomb! I guess I am going to have to buy a pallet of mailboxes if I get an alimony check, or my disability gets approved this month. 

Seriously, my broken heart is touched. I have never seen such kindness for a stranger. You guys are really awesome!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisw said:


> I am livid! I just fixed my mail box from my own bomb to my mailman on Thursday when Shuckins hit me with my first Puff Bomb! It was terrible! My mailman mentioned to me Wednesday that he liked an occasional cigar so I left him a present which blew up as he received it. Then I get Shuckin's Bomb RIGHT after I fixed the mail box! I was so upset I checked my checking account and donated my last $10 dollars for another waffle ticket! I figure I don't have to eat- I will just smoke this incredible bomb! I guess I am going to have to buy a pallet of mailboxes if I get an alimony check, or my disability gets approved this month.
> 
> Seriously, my broken heart is touched. I have never seen such kindness for a stranger. You guys are really awesome!


Welcome to Puff Chris and Thanks for supporting our Troops Bro! WTG Ron!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I had to fly to China for a last minute business meeting. 15 hour flight there. Meetings for 1 1/2 days. 15 hours flight back. In one word "Exhausted". When I come back this is what I find waiting for me. I was going to spend my Sunday relaxing and getting back to a normal schedule. Guess I will be spending it reframing my front door instead do to damage from this SFB (Shuckins Fragmentation Bomb). Thank you very much sir. :smoke2:
:jaw:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

caught in the rain without an umbrella?
send dave money...


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Out of toilet paper? 
Use your cash and sent it to Dave...

Bump... Ron is slacking today


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

3smokesaround said:


> Out of toilet paper?
> Use your cash and sent it to Dave...
> 
> Bump... Ron is slacking today


So you want people to send Dave crap covered money?

Want to support our brave men and women that are serving to protect our rights and freedoms?

Send Dave money!


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> So you want people to send Dave crap covered money?
> 
> Want to support our brave men and women that are serving to protect our rights and freedoms?
> 
> Send Dave money!


Dang man, it was a joke. My apologies to Dave if I was out of line. Please don't send Dave any crap covered money for any literal taking brothers.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Wife gave you some last night so celebrate and send Dave money.

Wife didn't give you any last night because you haven't money to Dave.

Bottom line if ya want some ya gotta send money to Dave.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

kids keep calling your mother grandpa?
send money to dave...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ron and Dave, thanks for the awesome thread. Great Idea and I am glad it's working out well.  Seriously, thank you guys for setting this up for us AND making it fun. Cheers.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Haven't sent money to Dave lately?

Send money to Dave.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Ron and Dave, thanks for the awesome thread. Great Idea and I am glad it's working out well.  Seriously, thank you guys for setting this up for us AND making it fun. Cheers.


i've been having a great time!!

wanna have a great time too?
send money to dave...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wanna end this Bieber nonsense?

Send money to Dave and pick my avatar for me!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

In honor of the University of Kentucky Wildcats final four berth, $20 Bucks sent. 



C-A-T-S 

CATS
CATS
CATS


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

and the band played on
from the land of milk and honey
a very popular song
called send dave money...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wanna stop double posts?
Send Dave money!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Wanna end this Bieber nonsense?
> 
> Send money to Dave and pick my avatar for me!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow!

How did I miss this?
I admit I haven't been around much this week but jeez!?

I'm not set up for poopal right now cause I changed banks but I will mail Dave a check for 20 bones. 
It will get there too late to enter but that is ok, I'm just happy to be a lil part of this.

:rockon:

.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm sure you will still be entered fiddla!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis
$20 Teedles915
$50 Batista30
$20 fiddlegrin
$60 EricF


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

bottom of the ninth,bases loaded,the coach gives you the signal to...
send money to dave!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Mysteries of the ages elude you?

Send money to Dave.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

$20 sent.

Ron and Dave, you guys rock!!! Thank you so much for your support of our Armed Services!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jerry!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis
$20 Teedles915
$50 Batista30
$20 fiddlegrin
$60 EricF
$20 Domino68


Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Its 8 minutes to monday. How much longer do we have? Let's get some more donations!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisw said:


> Its 8 minutes to monday. How much longer do we have? Let's get some more donations!


you're an hour ahead of me.
i will be announcing the shopping spree winners in the morning when i get back from the post office,so all donations made before then will be eligible.

the rest of the winners will be announced tuesday morning,and all donations up to then will be eligible.

i don't know how many more winners there will be until dave tells me how many prize packs he has put together. that's why we are going one more day...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> you're an hour ahead of me.
> i will be announcing the shopping spree winners in the morning when i get back from the post office,so all donations made before then will be eligible.
> 
> the rest of the winners will be announced tuesday morning,and all donations up to then will be eligible.
> ...


Sorry guy's I slept 14 hours today just got up a hour or so ago, I didn't pack anything yet so I will right after work tomorrow. I go to work at 5:00am and back at 1:00 so I will pm Ron the stuff then and mail it to him Tuesday morning. I just passed out needed some sleep not used to this early morning shift and haven't been well.

Great Job everyone. :beerchug: I expect after Tuesday to not have a PP account but don't know for sure anyone wanting to know why pm or email me. :hippie:

I Love Puff!!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I expect after Tuesday to not have a PP account


Well, in that case, another donation to you!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this contest still open?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> Well, in that case, another donation to you!


Thanks Summer!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bc8436 said:


> Is this contest still open?


Yes Bryan Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis
$20 Teedles915
$50 Batista30
$20 fiddlegrin
$60 EricF
$20 Domino68
$20 BOTLwife

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

wow almost 1100. way to go puff. hoah


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i'm sure you will still be entered fiddla!


Well, how cool is that?!!!! :flame:

Thank you very much!

:rockon:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the shopping spree winner's will be announced in just a few minutes!

the next winner's will be announced tuesday morning,so you still have time to send dave money...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the winner of the $75 shopping spree is...animal


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> the winner of the $75 shopping spree is...animal


An Enlisted man wins a shopping spree in support of the troops! Way to go bro!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the winner of the $125 shopping spree is...ericf


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the winner of the $200 shopping spree is...jeff3c


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

shuckins said:


> the winner of the $200 shopping spree is...jeff3c


congrats to all the winners. the generosity of the folks on this site continues to amaze me.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

congrats and thank's to the winners!!

now go shopping!
pm me the link to what you want to buy,and leave the rest up to me.


the shopping spree winner's are no longer eligble to win,which means more chances for you!
there will probably be 10-12 more winners announced tomorrow!!

so send dave money...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Woohoo! We have winnerage! Congratulations, guys, and thanks to Ron for getting this going and putting up the Phase I prizes, and the intermediate bombs, and thanks to Dave for the Phase II prize packs, and thanks to everyone who gave Dave money!

And special thanks to the guys and gals who benefit from the proceeds of this waffle! Thanks for your service, sacrifice, and commitment!

And thanks to anyone I left out, mislabeled, misrepresented, or in any other way failed to properly acknowledge!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

shuckins said:


> the winner of the $125 shopping spree is...ericf


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome! Great group of winners! Congrats guys. 

The real winners here are the troops. Ove a thousand bucks raised! Absolutely awesome guys!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

step into some mud and lose your shoe?
send money to dave...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks again Ron and Dave for doing what you do.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Today is it, correct? The other prizes will be picked tomorrow?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

We want pictures of what the winners purchased


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

:faint:Holy Crap I never win anything! Thanks for an awesome contest Ron, and thanks for the great generosity that you show for the troops and everyone on this site!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Today is it, correct? The other prizes will be picked tomorrow?


yep,you can send money up until i post tomorrow morning that the winners will be announced soon...


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Let's get the donations up to 1200!!!

Congrats to everyone involved! 

The sponsors, the winners' especially the troops!!!

This isn't just a waffle! This is a belgian waffle with fruit, whipped cream, ice cream, and a cherry on top!

Everyone involved is just awesome!

Congrats to all!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> Thanks again Ron and Dave for doing what you do.


Well Rick this time I didn't do anything I didn't even know Ron was doing this, he hinted that I was going to be happy this week but wouldn't say why 

I am thrilled though by the continued support by all my friends of the best site with the best people and the best ownership and management on the web BAR NONE!!!

You guy's are so cool we have the strongest cigar for the Troops program I know of and I am so damn proud of all of you!

The thread is active until he announces whatever it is he announces and if it gets bigger there may be more surprises 

I will say more later but for now all I can say is in a manly way I love you all, well almost all LOL

Thanks Friends!!

Dave and Elvis

PS
Elvis say's he can kick Zilla's ass any day and twice on Sunday :smokin:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Does your plastic Japanese monster just sit there and collect dust?

Send money to Dave and watch him come to life and write cigar reviews!

Uh - the monster, that is, not Dave ...

Well, Dave comes to life, too ...

Ah, hell - just send Dave some money.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Now that the big waffles have been eaten, I decided to send Dave another $30.



Congratulations to you big breakfast eaters!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blue_2 said:


> Now that the big waffles have been eaten, I decided to send Dave another $30.
> 
> Congratulations to you big breakfast eaters!


Thanks Dan!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis
$20 Teedles915
$50 Batista30
$20 fiddlegrin
$60 EricF
$20 Domino68
$20 BOTLwife
$30 Blue_2

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

why did the chicken cross the road?

to send dave money...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

forgot your wife's birthday again?
send money to dave...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winnners, and thanks to everyone for sending money. Huge thanks to Dave and Ron for being so frickin awesome!!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

shuckins said:


> the winner of the $75 shopping spree is...animal


Whoa! I didn't even see this! :brick:

Thanks, Ron!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Now that the reality of my 2nd place score has settled in! A big thanks to Ron & Dave for the opportunity to help out!

Now the fun begins in trying to figure out what to get!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

EricF said:


> Now that the reality of my 2nd place score has settled in! A big thanks to Ron & Dave for the opportunity to help out!
> 
> Now the fun begins in trying to figure out what to get!


You better make it worth it! It better be good! :woohoo:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Congrats to Animal And JeffC for winning the other 2 shopping sprees!

And congrats to all the future winners in this, but the real winners will be the troops!!!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> You better make it worth it! It better be good! :woohoo:


I already have some ideas brewing!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cmon make those spree picks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Guy's Enjoy!

I am no longer accepting PP I am setting up an Amazon account.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/287605-screw-paypoop.html#post3177162


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Cmon make those spree picks!


I sent mine to Ron. Pending his approval, I'll post my selection here. Still can't believe I won! :third:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

This is an awesome idea. Scored a good chunk of cash for the troops and had a ton of fun. Thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> This is an awesome idea. Scored a good chunk of cash for the troops and had a ton of fun. Thanks Ron!!!!


A very big chunk need to count but over a thousand dollars plus. I just loaded a big box sending to Ron tomorrow. Congrats you guy's have fun spending your money


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

well done, boys.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All this $$ and zilla ate 1 dwarf in one thread! I can't take all this excitement!

And sorry about your paypoo, bastards they are.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

getting ready to take the dogs to the park,and swing by the post office. the rest of the winners will be announced after i get back. 

send money to dave...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is another $20!

*SCREW PAYPOOP!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> getting ready to take the dogs to the park,and swing by the post office. the rest of the winners will be announced after i get back.
> 
> send money to dave...


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

That's my cheer hoping that something is waiting for you!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Shuckins hooked me up! A little something for the Animal, and a little something for Dave to give to the troops.

I'll post pics when it gets here. For now, you fellas will just have to wait!

Thanks again to Ron and Dave, for the contest, the troop support, and for just being all-around great guys:bounce:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

oh come on spill the beans Chad !!!! :spy:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations to youse Guys who have won the sprees!
Good luck choosing which cigars to have Ron buy for the Troops!

Big _hairy_ thanks to Ron for getting this going and making his HUGE donations to the troop support!!!!!!!

Kudos and thanks to all you noble Puffsters who have sent money to our hardworking "Smelvis @ the Helm!"
:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:

P.S.

Are ya feelin Rrrrrrready for Spring? arty:

"Send Dave some money!" :drum:

:rockon:
.


----------



## zapped82 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think there's a better way for me to get started on this site than to help out a great cause... $20 headed your way! Thanks for what your doing for the Troops.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> getting ready to take the dogs to the park,and swing by the post office. the rest of the winners will be announced after i get back.
> 
> send money to dave...


Big box mailed early to Ron wonder what's in it? You guy's Rock we have enough dough to ship a ton of stuff I will post the total on the troops thread that will remind me how many boxes we can send if I don't buy goodies 90 or so at $12.50 each +.70 cents with DC' numbers.

WTG Puffer and Ron, This was a great success as everything we do for the troops is. :banana:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Want Zilla to eat another dwarf?

Hurry up and send Dave money before it's too late!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

$20 Bunker
$20 Tritones
$20 BOTLwife
$20 Blue_2
$50 asmartbull
$10 dubels
$20 Son Of Thor
$30 Evonnida
$20 JGD
$20 Oldmso54
$10 asmartbull
$20 ekengland07
$20 titlowda
$20 ktblunden
$100 EricF
$20 Reino
$10 RGRTim
$20 mlbar1153
$10 todd.danforth
$50 SoCalOCMatt
$30 Animal
$20 chrisw
$20 GregSS
$20 primetime76
$10 gjcab09
$20 ktblunden
$20 OLDM5054
$30 ejgarnut
$20 3smokesaround
$20 68 Lotus
$100 protekk by mail pending
$50 Jeff3C
$20 DavO
$10 Chris Willis
$20 Teedles915
$50 Batista30
$20 fiddlegrin
$60 EricF
$20 Domino68
$20 BOTLwife
$30 Blue_2
$20 zapped82

Thanks Ron asked me keep a running list in case he turns again at midnight into a list name picking bombing nut. Or being himself


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0496 9010 1730 0517 7659
0496 9010 1730 0517 7666
0496 9010 1730 0517 7673

Aw Hell Ron


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are the names of the consolation prize winners going to be announced?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> 0496 9010 1730 0517 7659
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 7666
> 0496 9010 1730 0517 7673
> 
> Aw Hell Ron


RUT ROH :behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Are the names of the consolation prize winners going to be announced?


That's Ron doing that guy's I think soon though! He has some nice stuff.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am signed up with Amazon now with the same email [email protected]

FYI


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Consolation prize winners not announced yet?

Send Dave money!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron likes to draw things out, build anticipation 

On another note!

Send this guy named Dave some $$


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Waiting for Ron to finish taking the dog for a crap?

Send money to Dave!

Just got done rocking out to the new Beiber Karaoke song?

Send money to Dave!

Your balls smell like mustard and bleach?

SEND MONEY TO DAVE!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Guten Calas haven't arrived yet?

Send money to Dave!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wanna give up nerf herding and start nerd herfing?

Send money to Dave!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry for the delay,but i have a good excuse!

i met a girl named leslie at the park that was trying to catch a frog for her little boy,so naturally i had to help...lol

more winners will be announced in a few minutes,just let me grab a cigar...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i met a girl named leslie at the park that was trying to catch a frog for her little boy,so naturally i had to help...lol


Want to find a girl who _does_ like spiders and snakes?

Should have sent Dave money!

(Who's old enough to catch the Jim Stafford reference?)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> sorry for the delay,but i have a good excuse!
> 
> i met a girl named leslie at the park that was trying to catch a frog for her little boy,so naturally i had to help...lol
> 
> more winners will be announced in a few minutes,just let me grab a cigar...


Choose something good...I am torn between smoking the nub maduro or one of the Illusiones that I picked up today...either a 2 or a cg4 (haven't had the 2 yet).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Me me I use to love him he was pretty funny

:bounce:



Tritones said:


> Want to find a girl who _does_ like spiders and snakes?
> 
> Should have sent Dave money!
> 
> (Who's old enough to catch the Jim Stafford reference?)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,thanks for your patience!

in no particular order,the following people will get something. i don't know what,because i have to get dave's package before i can send all of the winner's packages...


dubels
fiddlegrin
blue_2
3smokesaround
primetime76
batista30
protekk
evonnida
botl wife
domino68

congrats and thanks to everyone involved!!

if you didn't win...well,i'm not saying there won't be more winners,i have to wait and see what's what when i receive dave's package.

thanks again,and send dave money...ya just never know what will happen...lol


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks guys!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, thank you VERY much! And again, thanks to Ron and Dave for all you do and have done...



shuckins said:


> ok,thanks for your patience!
> 
> in no particular order,the following people will get something. i don't know what,because i have to get dave's package before i can send all of the winner's packages...
> 
> ...


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Woohoo, I won! Thanks guys for running this awesome contest, and Dave, im so happy you're set on troop stuff for a little while now. Good job everyone for donating and making this such a wild success!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Summer, Kipp, Erich everyone, this takes a lot of pressure off for our troops. Way cool and congrats you are all winners with or without prizes


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the great fun we've had here! And think of all the fun Dave can send to the troops, thanks to everyone who gave.

I hope all your Guten Calas arrive soon and safely!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

shuckins said:


> send dave money...ya just never know what will happen...lol


Yup, send Dave money! :target:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/287644-bombed.html

Thanks again! :biggrin1:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/287644-bombed.html


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

EricF said:


> Now that the reality of my 2nd place score has settled in! A big thanks to Ron & Dave for the opportunity to help out!
> 
> Now the fun begins in trying to figure out what to get!





Evonnida said:


> You better make it worth it! It better be good! :woohoo:


Thanks to Ron my prize is on order!! I did only have him order for me but I am going to send some sticks to Dave on top of what I already gave!!! It's the least I can do!!!

Dave, order incoming!!!!!!!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

shuckins said:


> ok,thanks for your patience!
> 
> in no particular order,the following people will get something. i don't know what,because i have to get dave's package before i can send all of the winner's packages...
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron!!!! Much appreciated!! You and Dave are truly a class act!:first:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I want to know what is being bought with the shopping sprees!!! Spill it you guys!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

$10 more on it's way!

Zilla made me do it!


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

What is the total?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I want to know what is being bought with the shopping sprees!!! Spill it you guys!


Not until it comes in!

You will have to wait! :doh:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Want to find a girl who _does_ like spiders and snakes?
> 
> Should have sent Dave money!
> 
> (Who's old enough to catch the Jim Stafford reference?)


:sing: "Cause that ain't what it takes to love me__ Woohoo!" :sing:

My wifey knew that one! :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisw said:


> $10 more on it's way!
> 
> Zilla made me do it!


Got it Chris the 1st Amazon Thanks.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow I won something! Thanks Ron and Dave for putting this on!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> ok,thanks for your patience!
> 
> in no particular order,the following people will get something. ..............
> 
> ...


:jaw: *Gumping g**enuflecting Gators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :faint:

That is a *HUGE* list of winners!

_WOW!!!!!!!!!!_

Thank you very much for that Gents!!!!!!!!

*How fun!!!!!!!!!!! *:high5:

:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats to all the Winners!

*The Grand total posted is $1130 plus about $60 from mail that guy's didn't want credit means $1190
*$$$$$$$$$$$$WOW$$$$$$$$$$$

:usa: *Thanks You All* :usa:

*Plus about $80 I still had left from the last two donors brings it to* $1270

Thanks Ron LOL Great Job my Friend


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Got it Chris the 1st Amazon Thanks.


my amazon 1st too- I figured I would set it up and then next thing you knew my hands moved themselves. it was like I was watching my hands move but I wasn't moving them!

They wouldn't stop! ZILLA!!! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*wow____________________________________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisw said:


> my amazon 1st too- I figured I would set it up and then next thing you knew my hands moved themselves. it was like I was watching my hands move but I wasn't moving them!
> 
> They wouldn't stop! ZILLA!!! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


Good Zilla Good boy


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Congrats to all the Winners!
> 
> *The Grand total posted is $1130 plus about $60 from mail that guy's didn't want credit means $1190*
> $$$$$$$$$$$$WOW$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


WOW! Great job, everyone!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Paypoop has frozen my account please do not send any money to it, if you are sending money use amazon or snail mail, no worries I withdrew all monies before they did this, Screw them!

Thanks

Dave*


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

My shopping spree is over! I will post pictures and details when they arrive. Should have everything in hand by Monday (maybe Sat).

Just want to thank Ron again not only for the spree but for putting this raffle on for a great cause.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's I think I got all mailed cash, and an additional $100 from Mike aka Protekk

Thanks Bro!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i got your package today dave,and will have the rest of the winner's packages shipped by monday. that will give me time to sort through everything and make up some nice packages...


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i got your package today dave,and will have the rest of the winner's packages shipped by monday. that will give me time to sort through everything and make up some nice packages...


Woohoo!! Are you gonna post the prize packages, or are we going to be surprised? :cheer2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i got your package today dave,and will have the rest of the winner's packages shipped by monday. that will give me time to sort through everything and make up some nice packages...


Cool Bro Hey send me a couple extras that I might help smite thee for you! LOL :hmm: :hippie: :bitchslap:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

BOTLwife said:


> Woohoo!! Are you gonna post the prize packages, or are we going to be surprised? :cheer2:


i'll leave the picture posting up to you,but i usually check profiles and wish lists before sending anything. too late to change anything,i've already checked yours...lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I won again? Jeez. 

Great Cause. Great Participation. Great Job Guys


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Cool Bro Hey send me a couple extras that I might help smite thee for you! LOL :hmm: :hippie: :bitchslap:


why not pick 2 more winner's dave?
or would you rather i pick 'em?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow - the contest that keeps on giving!

I feel like a winner just for knowing maybe I've helped brighten a soldier's day - thanks for the chance to do that!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> why not pick 2 more winner's dave?
> or would you rather i pick 'em?


You pick bro it's been your deal and I'll send them some stuff!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Wow - the contest that keeps on giving!
> 
> I feel like a winner just for knowing maybe I've helped brighten a soldier's day - thanks for the chance to do that!


You have Mike and so has everyone. Check the pictures they speak for themselves. be proud brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

shuckins said:


> ok,thanks for your patience!
> 
> in no particular order,the following people will get something. i don't know what,because i have to get dave's package before i can send all of the winner's packages...
> 
> ...


Ron and Dave, I'd like to give up my prize to another worthy BOTL. Feel free to choose the person. Thanks again for the great fund raiser.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I received 1/2 of my shopping spree today!! I felt like a kid on Christmas morning. As soon as the other 1/2 comes in I will post pictures of everything and details.

Here are a couple teaser pics, this will give it away to many of you but don't spill the beans yet.

Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*HEY!!!!* I know what those are! :gossip:

Those are the Xxxxx XxXXxxxxs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

*Congratulations Jeff!!!!!*

.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice, congrats!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Ron and Dave, I'd like to give up my prize to another worthy BOTL. Feel free to choose the person. Thanks again for the great fund raiser.


nicely done veeral!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, enjoy your smokes guys!!


WTG Ron and Dave! I officially nominate the both of you for knighthood....or sainthood, your choice


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Choose Knighthood!*

Saints are always gettin *whacked!!!!!!!!!! *:fear:

:rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been out of town the past several days and could only access Puff through my phone sporadically so I missed most of the recent posts including the winners - so belatedly:
Congrats to all the winners and
Thanks to Ron for an unbelievable contest
Thanks to Dave for all he does for the Troops 
And Thanks to the Troops for what they do for all of us

Great group of BOTL here and I saw where Veeral gave up his prize - very nice gesture Veeral.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for your troop support everyone!!
special thanks,and rg for dave for keeping up with everything,and helping with the prize packs!!

congrats winners!
hope you enjoy your prizes:

9405 5036 9930 0057 3585 28
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 06
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 51
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 13
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 68
9405 5036 9930 0057 4765 67
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 44
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 20
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 37
9405 5036 9930 0057 3538 75


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't wait! Thanks Ron and Dave!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Can't wait! Thanks Ron and Dave!


+1:rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0310 2010 0002 5449 9396
0310 2010 0002 5449 9402

A couple extra to help Ron what a great effort Friends!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeeez, you two don't stop!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks again you two, you guys are incredible!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> 0310 2010 0002 5449 9396
> 0310 2010 0002 5449 9402
> 
> A couple extra to help Ron what a great effort Friends!


Once again the thread that never stops giving keeps on giving ... :biggrin1:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*unbeshuckinglievable___________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

There really are two very special guys in this post. clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't wait to see mine! LOL

Oh, and what have you other winners either received or purchased??


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Ron and Dave, 
Thank you so much! You gentlemen are too kind and do such amazing things here on Puff. I received my package today and was so excited to open it. I was thrilled to receive a very nice Black Vector Tizio triple-flame torch lighter! Also included were:
LgC Series N- This is the darkest wrapper I have ever seen on one of these.
Cubao Brown- I still have yet to smoke one of these, can't wait to torch it!
Brickhouse- Good, solid smoke
San Cristobal- I love these cigars!
Partagas Corona Tubo- Are you serious! Sweet!!!
Opus X Petite Lancero- My favorite FFOX Vitola!

Thank you so much guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

So I get a call on the way home from my daughter:
Daughter: "Dad, there is a box that has our correct address but it's to Domino68?"
Me: "in the mail?"
Daughter: "Yeah and what is a Shuckins?"

There was a slight moment of shock/fear, heart starts racing.

Me: "Put the box down GENTLY on Daddy's bar! I will be home in 5 mics...take the dogs out for a walk!"

I come home to this:








Luckily, my daughter and dogs are OK. Daddy's bar...not so good!

Thanks Ron and Dave for your overwhelming generosity. Ron, thank you for the special item, I love it!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Ron for the awesome selection of cigars and for a great fundraiser!!!!Thank you Dave for your constant support of our loved troops, your tireless dedication to our troops makes you a much better person than I. Finally thanks to all the men and women who are serving or have served our country to protect our freedom. I look up to each and every one of you!!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Got my cigars in the mail today Ron, thanks so much!! The lighter will be perfect, we've been looking for a good triple torch or our outdoor herfs in the wind!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Jerry, Mike and Summer congrats on your prizes. What great gifts.

Hope you enjoy them!

Dave and Ron are both special individuals! :clap2:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave, I'm speechless. I did not expect this at all and you managed to hit me on the head with three cigars I have been wanting to try and they are not even on my wishlist. :moony:

Thanks brother!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

First off, let me apologize in advance for the crappy quality of a few of the pictures!

I checked my mail this evening right before I got off work, and there was a huge box from Shuckins waiting for me. Now, I was pretty surprised to see such a large box because I used the shopping spree to purchase a couple of Padron 40th Anny's for myself and a 5er of Londres to give to Dave for the troops. Well, we all know Shuckins....










A super duper Shuckins care package!










Cigaaaaaarrrsss!!!



















OH EMM GEE! A No 9 Pig! WMD, MOAB, Dirty Rat and a T52 Pig!:biggrin:

Wouldn't be complete without this!


















And some very happy, grateful Soldiers!

This is Sergeant First Class John. She's my supervisor here and she's well aware of Puff and all the stuff you guys do for the Troops. She's also cool enough to let me get away with browsing Puff way more often than I should at work!









This is Lieutenant Samuel. He's the guy I was talking about in Jordan's puppy name thread. He's got a bulldog named Charles, AKA "Maximum Thump". As soon as he saw the Old Henry he had to have it!

Ray, you might be interested to know that his little brother is Aaron Fresh, and he signed with Island Def Jam the same day as your beloved Bieber!










It was pretty late when the package came so there weren't many Soldiers still around, but I'll share some more of the goodies with the Soldiers tomorrow. Dave, I'll ship the Padron's to you tomorrow so you can get them out with your next troop package.

Ron, thanks so much for everything. The waffle with an "r" instead of a "w", all the awesome prizes you've been sending out, and for making some Soldiers who are far away from home feel very appreciated.

By the way, I know it's considered poor taste to "re-gift" gifted cigars, but I would really like to share some of these with a few of the guys here if it's okay with you.

Thanks again, Ron and Dave!:usa2:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is killer Chad! Good for you...and once again, Shuckins does not dissapoint! Great job Ron!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Outstanding hit!
Great pics Chad! Enjoy


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is an amazing thread !!!! I didnt get to participate, but congrats to the winners ! and Thank You to Ron and Dave for putting this all together !!! and Veeral, what a nice gesture, passing your winnings to someone else !! :yo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW....

My first ever Opus X
My first ever Bolivar CC
My first ever La Aroma de Cuba
My first ever Brickhouse
My first ever WOAM
and a nice little Party ornament to hang on my desk!

Thanks fella's!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There are so many beautiful bombs in here it is just astonishing!!!!!!!!*

I got one too!!!!!!!










UNBESHUCKINGLIEVABLE!!!!!! :faint:

Thank you SO MUCH!:yo:

:tea:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW ! and WOW !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow great stuff guy's, Animal Thanks for the great Pics you know how we like pics of happy Soldiers


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

couldn't have done it without your help dave!!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Ron
> Who can I send this to?


I was the lucky recipient of the Tambolaka shell pipe! For some unknown reason I decided against buying one of these pipes during the Tambo Group Buy. I ended up just ordering a bunch of baccy instead. This thing is pretty cool, I'm going to fire it up over the weekend!

Thank you guys, for all that you've done and continue to do for our Troops! :usa2:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I come home to a package slip for Dubels and I immediately knew there was trouble. Thanks Shuckins.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> couldn't have done it without your help dave!!


Ditto brother!!

Boy we sure can talk like a couple old women can't we. Good catching up Ron!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ditto brother!!
> 
> Boy we sure can talk like a couple old women can't we. Good catching up Ron!


who you calling old gramps?

always a pleasure talking with you dave...


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the great sticks, Ron! Can't wait to torch 'em!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> who you calling old gramps?
> 
> always a pleasure talking with you dave...


You young whipper snapper  ainkiller:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

A few more with some of the Soldiers who stopped by my office today:

Ron suggested I save a trip to the post office by handing the Padrons out to the Troops here. Makes a whole lotta sense, huh? What can I say, I'm a Soldier...we don't always make a whole lotta sense :der:


























And here's a few of Charles and Gunin(Goo-Nin: Korean for "Soldier") playing "Who's the Alpha Dog?" in my office. Gunin is a 5 month old Bull Terrier who belongs to SFC Williams in the first picture.


























I'll post more next week. It's Friday night here! :beerchug:arty::whoo:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Hope they like the Padrons.
Dig the pups in action photos. Gunin looks like a handfull.They look like they are having a great time.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Dog gone it, it sure is nice to see those photos! :biggrin:

I've recently started training a neighbors young pit/mix. 
It's the most strong willed dog I've ever met! :jaw:
Great peronality and a real joy too!

Thanks Chad! :wave:

.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

fiddlegrin said:


> Dog gone it, it sure is nice to see those photos! :biggrin:


+1000000! I love pictures of our troops with the donations in hand.

It makes my entire day sometimes.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Blue_2 said:


> +1000000! I love pictures of our troops with the donations in hand.
> 
> It makes my entire day sometimes.


+1 love to see our guys & gals smilin faces

thanks for posting the pics Chad!


----------

